# Best Pocket Watch/mechanical Watch Forum



## MTCowles (Nov 5, 2013)

Is this it?

Any other good forums people are a part of?

This forum seems ideal for Japanese watch owners. Which I have little interest.


----------



## JWL940 (Jun 11, 2010)

I work for a Japanese company and find them all delightful people and as far as I know they all own watches.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

the food is pretty good too - lived there for a year ...


----------



## MTCowles (Nov 5, 2013)

I meant Japanese made watches. Not Japanese owners


----------



## MTCowles (Nov 5, 2013)

I.e seiko


----------



## MTCowles (Nov 5, 2013)

I.e seiko


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

we got that, i think its just the way you phrased it.

basically it looks like you said "well, i think you lot are boring - who do you know are better? "

so don't be too surprised if you don't get much positive feedback.

and believe me compared to some forums (fora?) i am being uber kind !!!

be patient - aside form some gentle ribbing (or including depending on your point of view) this is a pretty good forum.

what do you actually like?


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

A lot of people are into Seikos, 1970s watches and electronics (some of which overlap). None of which float my personal boat. I like vintage and pocket watches, as I suspect you do, but a lot of people are not into those.

The idea of having the separate sub-forums does mean that people can pursue their own interest. The pocket watch and vintage areas on here may seem quite quiet, but you'll find that the people are very knowledgeable and friendly (and occasionally some cracking buys come up!).


----------



## MTCowles (Nov 5, 2013)

Apologies for any misunderstanding of what I meant.

I just wandered if any other pocket watch/mechanical watch lovers used any other forums aswell and if they are any good?

I am enjoying this forum, I don't see any problem in using more than one forum.

Maybe I should read things back to see if they make sense before I press post.


----------



## ~tc~ (Nov 1, 2013)

If you're into American watches, watchtalkforums is the place


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

~tc~ said:


> If you're into American watches, watchtalkforums is the place


And the NAWCC as well.


----------

